# 457 VISA Picture Framer available



## fintouch (Jun 13, 2011)

After having a 457 in the past we are now ready for another to start ASAP in Perth Western Australia.
If you are qualified in all aspects in Picture Framing, and are ready for a 457 we would like to see a resume.


----------

